# [OT] Beagle, Tracker, e gli altri...

## comio

Ciao a tutti,

ultimamente mi saltano spesso fuori i nomi di beagle e tracker (leggo [url]pollycoke.wordpress.com[/url]). Quello che vorrei capire: ma i due (beagle tracker) sono competitors oppure vanno a coprire aspetti differenti?

Fra l'altro mi sono installato affinity come frontend alle due bestie (in calce l'ebuild per chi interessa).

Qualche parere vostro? Illuminatemi che sono confuso!

luigi

L'ebuild gnome-extra/affinity-9999.ebuild (versione svn):

```

# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit subversion autotools

ESVN_REPO_URI="http://affinity-search.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/"

DESCRIPTION="Affinty is a desktop search tool, which hopes to provide a quick way to get at all the different information on your desktop."

HOMEPAGE="http://code.google.com/p/affinity-search/"

SRC_URI=""

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="amd64"

IUSE=""

DEPEND=">=dev-libs/glib-2.8.0

        >=gnome-base/gconf-2.0

        gnome-base/gnome-desktop

        gnome-base/libgnome

        >=gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.0

        x11-libs/gtk+

        x11-libs/libwnck"

RDEPEND=""

S="${WORKDIR}/${PN}"

src_compile() {

        eautoreconf || die "eautoreconf failed"

        glib-gettextize --copy --force || die "glib-gettextize failed"

        intltoolize --force --copy || die "intltoolize failed"

        econf || die "econf failed"

}

src_install() {

        make DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "make install failed"

}

pkg_postinst() {

        ewarn "DO NOT report bugs to Gentoo's bugzilla"

        einfo "Please report all bugs to http://trac.gentoo-xeffects.org"

        einfo "Thank you on behalf of the Gentoo Xeffects team"

}

```

----------

## ercoppa

Beh diciamo che tracker vuole andare oltre a quello che oggi fa beagle, diventare il "database" per tutto gnome. Uso tracker da un po, estremamente veloce e leggero, lo consiglio a tutti.

----------

## nick_spacca

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

> Beh diciamo che tracker vuole andare oltre a quello che oggi fa beagle, diventare il "database" per tutto gnome. Uso tracker da un po, estremamente veloce e leggero, lo consiglio a tutti.

 

Non male effettivamente...se poi si riuscisse ad avere REALMENTE un database integrato per gnome (cosi veloce) sarebbe un discreto passo avanti in termini di efficienza e velocità (cose per cui gnome ancora non eccelle...)

----------

## riverdragon

Tracker e beagle sono competitors, sono entrambi motori di indicizzazione. Beagle, quando l'ho provato, si è creato un database di un gigabyte, però. L'ho disinstallato subito.

Tracker invece lo uso tutt'ora, è molto carino.

Suggerimento mio, invece di integrarlo dentro affinity, abilitalo per la deskbar applet, funziona benissimo e distingue anche le tipologie dei file.

Puoi, per migliorarlo un attimo, andare dove viene installato l'handler di tracker per la deskbar (non ricordo il percorso corretto ora) e cambiare il numero di risultati da 2 ad un numero più alto (io ho 6).

----------

## topper_harley

E' possibile, con tracker, fare in modo che vengano indicizzati anche i file contenuti nelle directory nascoste?

----------

## riverdragon

Certo, aggiungi al file di configurazione il percorso ~/.* e dovresti essere a posto. Occhio che in questo modo ti indicizza tutte le cartelle nascoste della home.

----------

## topper_harley

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Certo, aggiungi al file di configurazione il percorso ~/.* e dovresti essere a posto. Occhio che in questo modo ti indicizza tutte le cartelle nascoste della home.

 

Era proprio quello che volevo fare!

In questo modo comunque i file nella cartella ~/foo/.foo/ non verranno comunque indicizzati...

----------

## riverdragon

Mi sa che al momento per quei casi lì devi andare ad agire singolarmente, o azzardare un path tipo "~/*/.*" e vedere se fa qualcosa.

----------

## gutter

Qualcuno sa se per caso è possibile indicizzare le mail? Dal file di config sembra di si:

```
[Services]

IndexEvolutionEmails=true

IndexThunderbirdEmails=false

IndexKmailEmails=false

[Emails]

AdditionalMBoxesToIndex=/home/gutter/.maildir;
```

ma non sono riuscito a farlo andare   :Confused:  .

Non è che per caso quelle opzioni ci sono ma ancora tracker non è in grado di indicizzare questi contenuti? Dal sito web sembrerebbe così.

----------

## Deus Ex

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non è che per caso quelle opzioni ci sono ma ancora tracker non è in grado di indicizzare questi contenuti?

 

La seconda che hai detto.

----------

## gutter

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La seconda che hai detto.

 

Grazie per l'info   :Smile: 

Sarebbe stato bello vedere nel file di conf un: "Not implemented yet!!!" o qualcosa di simile.

----------

## Guglie

qualcuno sa di patchs / plugins / intenzioni di implementare tracker in thunar?

la GUI di default ha troppe dipendenze di gnome..   :Wink: 

----------

## topper_harley

 *Guglie wrote:*   

> qualcuno sa di patchs / plugins / intenzioni di implementare tracker in thunar?
> 
> la GUI di default ha troppe dipendenze di gnome..  

 

Puoi installare tracker con le USE -gnome e -applet, usando come frontend catfish compilato con le USE tracker -beagle -doodle slocate (se vuoi usarci anche slocate).

Qui trovi l'ebuild.

In questo modo un sistema senza gnome dovrebbe prtarsi dietro solo questo:

```
[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/tracker-0.5.4-r1  USE="fam gstreamer jpeg -applet -debug -gnome* -gsf -pdf -test -xine" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/gtkglarea-1.99.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libglade-2.6.0  USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/glade-2.12.1  USE="-accessibility -debug -gnome" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/pygtk-2.10.3  USE="opengl -doc" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/catfish-0.2  USE="tracker -beagle -doodle -slocate" 0 kB [9] 
```

----------

## mcbonaman

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

> Beh diciamo che tracker vuole andare oltre a quello che oggi fa beagle, diventare il "database" per tutto gnome. Uso tracker da un po, estremamente veloce e leggero, lo consiglio a tutti.

 

Anche io utilizzo tracker da un po'. Ho messo trackerd in Session così parte allo startup però questo mi rallenta un po' l'avvio di gnome.

Inoltre ho compilato tracker con la use applet e sempre all'avvio mi va in crash la deskbar-applet.

Qualcuno ha avuto gli stessi problemi?

----------

## gutter

 *mcbonaman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Inoltre ho compilato tracker con la use applet e sempre all'avvio mi va in crash la deskbar-applet.
> 
> 

 

Io non sono riuscito a capire dove trovare questa benedetta applet   :Confused: 

EDIT: come non detto   :Confused:   trovata

----------

## riverdragon

@mcbonaman: il rallentamento all'avvio è normale, la nuova versione di tracker (non è ancora stata rilasciata) dovrebbe impostare un tempo di attesa appositamente pensato per non zavorrare troppo l'avvio.

Per il plugin della deskbar, il problema sta in dbus-python, la versione 0.80.2 ha problemi, l'ho segnalato in un bugreport, è un po' che non lo controllo. La versione 0.71 funzionava benissimo, quindi ho mascherato la nuova in package.mask e tengo la penultima senza riscontrare errori.

Il bug è questo, nessuna risposta utile.

----------

## gutter

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> La versione 0.71 funzionava benissimo, quindi ho mascherato la nuova in package.mask e tengo la penultima senza riscontrare errori.
> 
> 

 

Confermo, sto usando questa versione senza riscontrare alcun problema.

Giusto per la cronaca: sono riuscito a fare andare listen solo con questa versione.

----------

## mcbonaman

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> @mcbonaman: il rallentamento all'avvio è normale, la nuova versione di tracker (non è ancora stata rilasciata) dovrebbe impostare un tempo di attesa appositamente pensato per non zavorrare troppo l'avvio.
> 
> Per il plugin della deskbar, il problema sta in dbus-python, la versione 0.80.2 ha problemi, l'ho segnalato in un bugreport, è un po' che non lo controllo. La versione 0.71 funzionava benissimo, quindi ho mascherato la nuova in package.mask e tengo la penultima senza riscontrare errori.
> 
> Il bug è questo, nessuna risposta utile.

 

Grazie mille per la risposta. Aspetterò la nuova versione (adesso sto usanto tracker 0.5.4-r1). Intanto provo a fare il downgrade di dbus-python.

----------

## topper_harley

E' uscito Google Desktop per Linux, ieri l'ho provato e sembra funzionare molto bene.

Ecco l'ebuild: x11-misc/google-desktop-1.0.1.0060.ebuild

```
# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit rpm

MY_P="${PN}-linux-${PV}"

DESCRIPTION="Google desktop search"

HOMEPAGE="http://desktop.google.com/linux"

SRC_URI="http://dl.google.com/linux/rpm/stable/i386/${MY_P}.rpm"

LICENSE="Google"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

IUSE=""

DEPEND=""

RDEPEND=">=x11-libs/gtk+-2.2.0"

src_install() {

    cd ${WORKDIR}

    dodir /opt/google/desktop

    cp -R opt/google/desktop/* "${D}"/opt/google/desktop

    dodir /var/cache/google/desktop

    keepdir /var/cache/google/desktop

    insinto /etc/cron.hourly

    doins etc/cron.hourly/gdl-update

    dosym /opt/google/desktop/bin/gdlinux /usr/bin/gdlinux

}

```

----------

## comio

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> E' uscito Google Desktop per Linux, ieri l'ho provato e sembra funzionare molto bene.
> 
> Ecco l'ebuild: x11-misc/google-desktop-1.0.1.0060.ebuild
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Motivi per cui dovrei installarlo al posto dei canonici strumenti?

----------

## topper_harley

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Motivi per cui dovrei installarlo al posto dei canonici strumenti?

 

A mio parere e' molto utile l'integrazione con Gmail (per chi la usa), la web history, e eventualmente le mail salvate da thunderbird (feature che non uso).

E' possibile scegliere di visualizzare all'interno delle canoniche ricerche web di google i risultati di google desktop, se attinenti alla ricerca. 

A mio modestissimo avviso l'ordine di rilevanza in cui i risultati vengono mostrati e' ottimo, e soddisfa a pieno le mie esigenze.

L'interfaccia web permette una immediata configurazione e modifica delle preferenze (path eccetera).

Inoltre viene creata una copia cache dei file che permette di recuperare (sempre che l'opzione sia selezionata) file cancellati accidentalmente, mail anche quando si e' offline ecc.

Questi i file che vengono indicizzati:

```
Text and source code

Gmail

PDF & PostScript

Thunderbird

OpenOffice.org Writer

Images

OpenOffice.org Calc

Music

OpenOffice.org Impress

HTML files

Web history

Man / Info page

Firefox 
```

Non so se sia migliore dei vari beagle o tracker, ma di sicuro merita una prova.

----------

## knefas

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Qualcuno sa se per caso è possibile indicizzare le mail? Dal file di config sembra di si:

 

dal sito:

 *Quote:*   

> Note: The email indexer is not working yet but it is planned for the next release. The possibility to enable it in the conf file is intended only for developing purpose.

 

(EDIT: woops, mi sono accorto ora che il discorso era di aprile!)

----------

## skypjack

in Xfce4 è impossibile integrarlo nella barra (gnome-like style, per intendersi)?

Sarebbe molto utile/carino/funzionale/etc ...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## CarloJekko

non vorrei rompere le uova nel paniere, ma quando ho installato tracker, è vero velocissimo, ma non trovava neanche le parole chiave all'interno dei file

... esempio? CISCO nel handbook di un ruoter... mo non so cosa ho combinato, sta di fatto che GOOGLE desktop è altrettanto veloce, e soprattutto è google !!

Sicuramente la mia privacy sarà andata a farsi friggere, ma trova tutto !!

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

per quel tipo di errori potrebbe darsi che tu debba cancellare la cartella .cache/ e attendere la reindicizzazione (oddio spero sia italiano) della tua home

----------

## nick_spacca

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> non vorrei rompere le uova nel paniere, ma quando ho installato tracker, è vero velocissimo, ma non trovava neanche le parole chiave all'interno dei file
> 
> ... esempio? CISCO nel handbook di un ruoter... mo non so cosa ho combinato, sta di fatto che GOOGLE desktop è altrettanto veloce, e soprattutto è google !!
> 
> Sicuramente la mia privacy sarà andata a farsi friggere, ma trova tutto !!

 

Quello era un problema che avevo anche io con la vecchia versione di Tracker, con la nuova (6.x se non sbaglio..) dovrebbe essersi risolto tutto... o almeno ora mi trova tutti (o quasi) i risultati..spero in una completa integrazione con gnome al + presto...

----------

## magowiz

Ciao a tutti,

lungi da me creare un flame ma volevo chiedervi un parere su questi tre sistemi di indicizzazione per capire meglio quale fa al caso mio.

Premetto che ho sempre usato beagle.

----------

## randomaze

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> lungi da me creare un flame ma volevo chiedervi un parere su questi tre sistemi di indicizzazione per capire meglio quale fa al caso mio.

 

Ho fatto il merge con questo topic...

----------

## magowiz

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *magowiz wrote:*   lungi da me creare un flame ma volevo chiedervi un parere su questi tre sistemi di indicizzazione per capire meglio quale fa al caso mio. 
> 
> Ho fatto il merge con questo topic...

 

hai fatto bene, effettivamente avrei fatto meglio a scriverlo nel forum di discussione invece che in quello generico.

----------

## gutter

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hai fatto bene, effettivamente avrei fatto meglio a scriverlo nel forum di discussione invece che in quello generico.

 

Uso tracker da un pò e devo dire che non è male.

----------

## bandreabis

qualsiasi cosa piuttosto che kfind!!!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

ora uso rlocate da konsole.   :Wink: 

----------

## lordalbert

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ora uso rlocate da konsole.  

 

mmm come funziona? trova anche le parole all'interno dei file?

----------

## CarloJekko

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> qualsiasi cosa piuttosto che kfind!!!  
> 
> ora uso rlocate da konsole.  

 

slocate & co trovano file... tracker google-desktop beagle sono utilizzati più per indicizzarli... 

Comunque sto riprovando tracker... veloccissimo .. anche più di google desktop.. ma oramai sono stregato, e poi mi indicizza anche le gmail e thunderbird i file di office  ecc... non lo posso rimpiazzare!

----------

## bandreabis

Per kde niente in qt?

----------

## riverdragon

Quando sarà in portage, prova strigi, dovrebbe essere molto simile a tracker.

----------

## bandreabis

```
app-misc/tracker -applet
```

 ha un suo front-end?

Intanto non riesco ad emergerlo (sono su amd64):

 *Quote:*   

> tracker-ui.c:24:18: error: glib.h: No such file or directory
> 
> tracker-ui.c:25:21: error: gtk/gtk.h: No such file or directory
> 
> In file included from tracker-ui.c:27:
> ...

 

----------

## riverdragon

Con la USE applet richiami anche la deskbar-applet, un'applet di gnome.

Mi sembrano strane le righe

```
tracker-ui.c:24:18: error: glib.h: No such file or directory

tracker-ui.c:25:21: error: gtk/gtk.h: No such file or directory

In file included from tracker-ui.c:27:

tracker-keyword-store.h:28:30: error: gtk/gtkliststore.h: No such file or directory

In file included from ../../src/libtracker/tracker.h:23,

from tracker-keyword-store.h:30,

from tracker-ui.c:27:

../../src/libtracker/tracker-client.h:3:25: error: glib/gtypes.h: No such file or directory

../../src/libtracker/tracker-client.h:4:25: error: glib/gerror.h: No such file or directory

../../src/libtracker/tracker-client.h:5:28: error: dbus/dbus-glib.h: No such file or directory 
```

----------

## bandreabis

Ho un po' di revdep-rebuild da fare. Mah, vediamo un po'.

----------

